

Kickstarter: SyncStop aka USB Condom - noyesno
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/224386777/syncstop-prevent-data-theft-and-malware-on-mobile

======
johnloeber
That's a nice device, but why is it so huge and clunky? All you need for an
effective USB condom is a strip of plastic over all the data pins.

